# Help With Band Name



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

OK this may be premature but, still I can't get it out of my head so maybe you guys can help. Now if you've just joined us, I've recently landed a spot in a band. Now I guess we fall somwhere in a progressive fusion like grouping, adding to that I like Roine Stolt's (Flower Kings) definition of prog:
"I think what people call progressive is the sum of my musical tastes."
So with this in mind I need a word or phrase that suits us. Just to summarize I think being grouped into the prog genre (standard definition of) is more than I can handle, however using Roine Stolt's definiton seems more fitting. We still have that standard progressive flavor, but the intricate musicality just isn't there yet!


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris said:


>


I should have known better


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2005)

I will, of course, demand royalties for my sweet logo creating skills.


----------



## TheReal7 (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris said:


> I will, of course, demand royalties for my sweet logo creating skills.




 photoshop god


----------



## smueske (Oct 31, 2005)

Do the tried and true method.

1.) Purchase many alcoholic beverages.
2.) Gather bandmates around table.
3.) Begin drinking.
4.) Brainstorm (no one is allowed to criticize names).
5.) Continue drinking.
6.) Look at pornography.
7.) Continue drinking.
8.) Pick top five names.
9.) Cut out top five names and affix to posterboard.
10.) Throw darts.
11.) Whichever name has the most darts next to it is your name.
12.) Continue drinking
13.) Look at more pornography.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

smueske said:


> Do the tried and true method.
> 
> 1.) Purchase many alcoholic beverages.
> 2.) Gather bandmates around table.
> ...



For a sec I thought, with all that mention of porn, you were going to suggest putting the five names on the ground, and through a circle jerk, determine which name gets gooed the most  



> Chris
> I will, of course, demand royalties for my sweet logo creating skills.


You are a master, I'll give you that much


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2005)

go to www.dictionary.com

type in gibberish, such as: sdghfd or ytsfdg
Obviously a definition wont come up, but it will give you suggestinos for what you may have meant. Look for ones that look like they could work and check the definition and see if it works or not. continue doing this til you find one you like. If you want your band name to start with a certain letter then make that letter the first letter of your gibberish.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

Scott said:


> go to www.dictionary.com
> 
> type in gibberish, such as: sdghfd or ytsfdg
> Obviously a definition wont come up, but it will give you suggestinos for what you may have meant. Look for ones that look like they could work and check the definition and see if it works or not. continue doing this til you find one you like. If you want your band name to start with a certain letter then make that letter the first letter of your gibberish.


Hey thanks that's cool!
I typed in CHRIS and I got this(acronym):Chemical Hazards Response Information System


----------



## noodles (Oct 31, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Hey thanks that's cool!
> I typed in CHRIS and I got this(acronym):Chemical Hazards Response Information System



Sometime, acronym's can totally work for you. With my last band, we ran all our names through an annogram generator, and one of the names on the list was Above The Fray. I thought, "ATF...like Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms! Kickass!"


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2005)

i knew this guy who was in a band named CCLD: cottage cheese -like discharge 

accronyms can be fun, just don't go for something lame like WASP


----------



## smueske (Oct 31, 2005)

> For a sec I thought, with all that mention of porn, you were going to suggest putting the five names on the ground, and through a circle jerk, determine which name gets gooed the most



Ha! At one of my old practice spaces, which was in a low-ceilinged basement with clay floors, the previous tenant had left a pack of Swedish playing cards -- you know the kind with really ugly fat women in various compromising positions -- and we used to tease each other about secretly looking at them.

Seriously, though, it should be a fun time where everyone is allowed to just sort of toss out ideas and get a little loose.

Good luck with the name!


----------



## Kotex (Oct 31, 2005)

There is only one name you will need: Kotex 







...that or Anal rings of fire.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 31, 2005)

Kotex said:


> There is only one name you will need: Kotex



That seems like a lawsuit in the making. 

I suggest the name: Paulo's Asscrack


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 31, 2005)

CUTTA - Cucumbers up the trickling ass.


----------



## Kotex (Oct 31, 2005)

> That seems like a lawsuit in the making.




Lies!!!Lies, all lies I tell you!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> That seems like a lawsuit in the making.
> 
> I suggest the name: Paulo's Asscrack


Reading that while watching your avatar makes me nervous


----------



## Kotex (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## All hail the Gnome (Oct 31, 2005)

One thing to think about is if the name you choose creates an undesireable acronym. A band I know started with the name "They Who Are Them".... Needless to say they changed it pretty quickly upon the realization......


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2005)

All hail the Gnome said:


> One thing to think about is if the name you choose creates an undesireable acronym. A band I know started with the name "They Who Are Them".... Needless to say they changed it pretty quickly upon the realization......


why would they change? that seems like a great reason to KEEP the name


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris said:


>


i can't say that one time at regular speed, much less three times fast


----------



## noodles (Oct 31, 2005)

Look close, it doesn't repeat. Floofendorgonflorffendorfen.


----------



## jufob (Oct 31, 2005)

Well there is already the similar Dream Theater and Shadow Gallery names and so I was thinking of Vision ______? I reread your post and suggest a one word name: "PREMONITION"


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 31, 2005)

jufob said:


> Well there is already the similar Dream Theater and Shadow Gallery names and so I was thinking of Vision ______? I reread your post and suggest a one word name: "PREMONITION"


Hmmm a little dark perhaps but I'll put it on this list, thanks bro!


----------



## jufob (Nov 1, 2005)

You're welcome. A little dark? What about 3 words from a normal word like "Hallucination" to "Hallowed Sin Nation" now I don't care who you are (lol)...that's cool!!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 1, 2005)

jufob said:


> You're welcome. A little dark? What about 3 words from a normal word like "Hallucination" to "Hallowed Sin Nation" now I don't care who you are (lol)...that's cool!!


What I meant by dark, is perhaps it would suit metal band more, that kind of thing. But that three word thing is cool. I've also been playing with latin words and phrases...thanks!


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2005)

Luminous Paolo!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 1, 2005)

Leon said:


> Luminous Paolo!


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2005)

Foggy Paolo?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 2, 2005)

Chris said:


>


 That's a long band name.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 2, 2005)

Leon said:


> Foggy Paolo?


OK nothing with my name in it, I hate hearing it as it stands now, can you imagine if we make it big  , playing in a stadium in Brazil with 100,000 screaming Brazillians yelling Paolo, Paolo...I'd go nuts


----------



## Leon (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Shawn (Nov 2, 2005)

You could go with OLOAP.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 2, 2005)

Paolocination? The Paolosticrats? Paolo Be Thy Name?
Anyway, 100 thousand screaming Brazilians should be 50 thousand Brazillian chicks, so what's the harm?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 2, 2005)

jim777 said:


> The Paolosticrats? :


Pao Lost icrats.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 2, 2005)

Leon said:


> e ^ ( i pi ) + 1 = 0


Name it that ^ .


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 2, 2005)

You guys are killing me. Paolo Be Thy Name...  
Man I need to run to the batthroom after that one.
Oh BTW I did find a name, need to run it by the boys first, I used some of the tools people suggested so I will post it once things get cleared, thanks for the laughs guys!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 22, 2005)

OK just to update (but does anybody really care?)  
We've decided on a band name:

*AuraToned* 
which comes form the word Aura, and tone, but also includes dictionary.com's word of the day(thanks guys):
orotund \OR-uh-tuhnd\, adjective:
1. Characterized by fullness, clarity, strength, and smoothness of sound.

And you guys say I never listen.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 22, 2005)

That's a cool-ass name in my opinion. I like the double meaning, too.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 22, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's a cool-ass name in my opinion. I like the double meaning, too.


Thanks!


----------



## FoxMustang (Nov 22, 2005)

I care  And I think it's a cool name.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 22, 2005)

FoxMustang said:


> I care  And I think it's a cool name.


Ah, gee thanks bro, sniff, anyone have a tissue! Just kidding, thanks!


----------



## Leon (Nov 22, 2005)

that's a cool name


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 22, 2005)

cool name man...I always hated looking for a band name


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 23, 2005)

One of my friend's keeps trying to get people to use the one name he came up with, I can't remember it exactly but it had something to do with skull fucking dead puppies.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 23, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> One of my friend's keeps trying to get people to use the one name he came up with, I can't remember it exactly but it had something to do with skull fucking dead puppies.


Gee...


----------



## Shawn (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool band name, Wayne.


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6 (Jan 23, 2006)

I got a few names actually and though I may or may not be too late, im sure you will change after you read my ideas. 

1.Harvey Enema and the Squirters
2.Uncle jeds snaggle toothed sissy boys
3.Bolivian Butch and the Seizures
4.Boil
5. Auntys Flow
6.Jichael Mackson and the Peds 
7.Clit 
8.the crochettes 
9.Evildevilsin 
10.Floatsam and Jetsam

there you go , pick wisely for the fate of all woman kind rests in your pants


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ryou4Eighty6 said:


> there you go , pick wisely for the fate of all woman kind rests in your pants



Number eight should read: "the crotchettes", I presume. However, I'm laughing my ass off to number one and six.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 24, 2006)

Ryou4Eighty6 said:


> 1.Flotsam and Jetsam



Fixed.

*goes and listens to No Place For Disgrace*


----------

